# Hunting Canada



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

Me and a buddy might have a chance to head up to canada for a week this fall. I was wondering how much on average per guy a trip like this will cost. I know there are many variables and that most money will be spent on gas, but any ballpark estaminets will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

$600-1200 depending how you roll.....

(cleaned this one up with the BS so it can start over)


----------



## cutter08 (Sep 11, 2008)

I went up there two years ago. No guide. I never did the math but i would say i spent about $700 to $800. That was with 4 guys. Split gas food and lodging. Only thing we didn't split was license and shells


----------



## The Canuck Kid (Mar 18, 2009)

what I would suggest you do if you are going by yourself or with a friend is to find a local B&B (bed and breakfast) near the location of where you are hunting. My folks run a B&B and we charge 70 bucks a night per person (which is around 57 American) plus you get a really good breakfast!
We live on a farm and this fall I am going to try and feature hunting opportunities along with the B&B service, You could hunt geese or deer and then come back too the house for a big breakfast! doesn't that sound good?
But ya if you ever come to Canada definently try and find a B&B! you will save some money


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

$1000 for a 9 day trip is what it runs us. With cheaper gas and a decent exchange rate it might be a couple hundred less this year. Look into the small town mom and pop hotels, you will get a hell of a bargian. You won't have 5 star accomdations but we don't go to the prairies of Sask for the beaches and cocktails. :lol:


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

Chris Hustad said:


> $600-1200 depending how you roll.....
> 
> (cleaned this one up with the BS so it can start over)


Thanks Chris and thanks to all the guys who responded to my question. Now I have a goal to achieve this summer.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I would say those priced don't include shells and licenses. License will be about 150 bucks. If you are going for a week I would bring 2 cases of shells at a minimum, another 250 bucks.


----------



## cutter08 (Sep 11, 2008)

Shells $250 License $150. If you go up there with a few guys then yeah about $700 too $800 is a safe bet. Less guys more $$$.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

On average, it costs us around $1000 - $1200 per person. The biggest factor is what the fuel prices are at the time. That does include license but not shells. I would recommend 2 cases per week that you will be up there.


----------



## chase870 (Jun 21, 2008)

I go every year and drive from Georgia, about 1500 to 1800 for me less with more guys. It takes me a bit more fuel and a night on the road due to the distance. I buy my shells in canada less hassell at the boarder when entering the country.


----------



## gdluck (Mar 17, 2009)

kaiserduckhelm said:


> Look into the small town mom and pop hotels, you will get a hell of a bargian. You won't have 5 star accomdations but we don't go to the prairies of Sask for the beaches and cocktails. :lol:


man I called evry town in a 75 mile radius. cheapest price i found was $65 for a double and single. don't know what you consider a bargain but the red roofs in metro Detroit are $40 for 2 doubles.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

That is 65 with out the exchange rate. Last year our bill split in half was about 30% less then it would have been with the exchange rate.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I always figure for a 10 day hunt. 140 for license, 40 at the boarder, 300 in ammo, 400 for rooms, 400 for gas split three ways, $80 for a couple cases of koakanee, $150 in food.

So about $1500


----------



## Mrmallard (Aug 9, 2008)

Kind of off subject, but we are planning a canada trip this year as well. I've heard that Manitoba is the place for ducks and saskatchawan is better for geese. Anybody esle have an opinion on that. We are heading there for field hunting mallards. We've gone to ND for the past 6 years and had some great hunts, but figured try something new this year. We already have an idea where to at least to begin looking. Hoping to keep are trip to $600 each for 4 guys.


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Never hunted Manitoba but just from driving through in late october, if your after big honks thats the place to do it.


----------



## honkstopper (Dec 23, 2007)

chase870 said:


> I go every year and drive from Georgia, about 1500 to 1800 for me less with more guys. It takes me a bit more fuel and a night on the road due to the distance. I buy my shells in canada less hassell at the boarder when entering the country.


I would not suggest doing this as shell prices are outragous in canada. bring them in. You have to pay duty on anything over 200 rounds but it is way cheaper than buying them in canada from my expeirence.


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

Mrmallard said:


> Kind of off subject, but we are planning a canada trip this year as well. I've heard that Manitoba is the place for ducks and saskatchawan is better for geese. Anybody esle have an opinion on that. We are heading there for field hunting mallards. We've gone to ND for the past 6 years and had some great hunts, but figured try something new this year. We already have an idea where to at least to begin looking. Hoping to keep are trip to $600 each for 4 guys.


I have only been to Saskatchewan so I can't answer your question about which is better. I am sure you would be happy with either choice.

I assume you plan on hunting for at least a week. Even though you are splitting mutual costs four ways you need to double your budget.


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

gdluck said:


> kaiserduckhelm said:
> 
> 
> > Look into the small town mom and pop hotels, you will get a hell of a bargian. You won't have 5 star accomdations but we don't go to the prairies of Sask for the beaches and cocktails. :lol:
> ...


Holiday Inn Express in Saskatoon last weekend was $165.00 a night. Stayed at the Comfort Inn for $119.00.


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

gdluck said:


> man I called evry town in a 75 mile radius. cheapest price i found was $65 for a double and single. don't know what you consider a bargain but the red roofs in metro Detroit are $40 for 2 doubles.


40 bucks, in Detroit, is that by the hour??

65 for a double....thats $32.50 a person. Throw in the exchange rate (if the US dollar is worth anything) and your looking at upper 20s a night. Sound like a bargain to me.


----------



## Mrmallard (Aug 9, 2008)

We plan on sleeping every other night or every third night in the enclosed trailer to cut cost. It works out pretty good.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Bucky Goldstein said:


> Mrmallard said:
> 
> 
> > Kind of off subject, but we are planning a canada trip this year as well. I've heard that Manitoba is the place for ducks and saskatchawan is better for geese. Anybody esle have an opinion on that. We are heading there for field hunting mallards. We've gone to ND for the past 6 years and had some great hunts, but figured try something new this year. We already have an idea where to at least to begin looking. Hoping to keep are trip to $600 each for 4 guys.
> ...


+1 
You're not going to get far on a $600 per person budget unless you are just going up there for a weekend.

BTW, Bucky, check your pm's over on HS.


----------



## smokinberetta (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm Canadian but I have a lot of American buddies that drive from Texas to go to the prairies to hunt. Although it may be cheaper to buy shells at home, bring food, etc. you may find that spending a few $ at a local hotel, restarant, etc. pays much bigger dividends than you think. Especially in small rural towns the locals no EXACTLY how much has been spent by whoever visits the town. And you know what? It's right. You go to thier area, hunt their land it's only fair to spread around the wealth instead of being a bunch of cheapos! You may find that buying a couple of cases of shells or a round of beers at the local restarant for some of the local guys opens up more hunting opportunities than you ever imagined. I have had countless sloughs, field shoots and upland hunting offered to me by buying a group of farmers a couple of beers than days of scouting could ever uncover! And really, when you drive 20 hours to hunt, invest thousands of dollars in equipment, etc. what is a $20 tip at the bar, or for the house you rent?

A couple of years ago when the U.S. banned the importing of Canadian beef there were signs all over the prairies that read "If our beef isn't good enough for Americans neither is our hunting land". Don't think that those same farmers have short memories. Remember........sometimes actions speak louder than words.......play nice and you may find unlimited rewards.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

The season for residents is just days away. Looking forward to seeing some friends again when it opens for our southern neighbors.
:beer:


----------



## nebgoosehunter (Aug 18, 2005)

Headshot, have you been seeing much activity in your neck of the woods yet?


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

There are tons of ducks if you know where to look. I have only seen a handful of lessors and no white birds or cranes to speak of. May just go fishing tomorrow and try an afternoon field shoot.


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

so what are the rules for bringing your shotguns and shells into canada any special permits, forms you have to fill out???


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

gamberc said:


> so what are the rules for bringing your shotguns and shells into canada any special permits, forms you have to fill out???


You have to fill out a form for every guy you bring in. There is a limit on the amount of ammo you can bring in duty free.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Yup, you will have to fill out a gun permit. You can fill it out at the border or print it from online and fill it out before you get there. We fill ours out ahead of time to make the crossing as quick and smooth as possible. As for shells, you can bring 1 case. Any more than that and you have to pay a duty. Also, if you are taking a dog, you will need to bring its rabies vaccination papers.


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

How much is duty on shells if you bring more than a case?


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

yea i was wondering that too i know duty on booze is like 9 dollars extra a case of beer or bottle of liqour (funny how i know that)


----------



## Phone Guy (Sep 4, 2008)

It is $25.00 to register up to 3 guns. This is easy to do at the border. It is easier if you go on line and find the forms ahead of time. Make sure you fill them out in triplicate.
As far as how many shells you can bring without paying duty. It is 200 rounds. Not a case. There are 250 rounds in a case. They charge you GST and PST tax on the value of the shells you are bringing in. I am guessing at this but I believe it is 12% of the value of the shell above the 200 rounds. Take the price stickers off of the shells before you hit the border. Tell them a little lower price than they actually are!


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

How do you assess duty on the shells if they're free?? Were testing ammo for Federal this trip and bringing 10 cases extra....


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

You get 200 rounds free. I normally bring 3 cases and It cost me around $20 at the boarder on the extra rounds.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

bigblackfoot said:


> How do you assess duty on the shells if they're free?? Were testing ammo for Federal this trip and bringing 10 cases extra....


Testing them or not, what are you going to do with the extras Lyle, shoot em at the sky?


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

bigblackfoot said:


> How do you assess duty on the shells if they're free?? Were testing ammo for Federal this trip and bringing 10 cases extra....


So you will need a work permit then if your working.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I thought the fees were just on a per round basis anyway?


----------



## Phone Guy (Sep 4, 2008)

The fee is on a price of the shells basis. The reason they charge for overage is to discourage US citizens from bringing extra rounds into Canada for Guides and friends or to sell them. Some guide services will cut you a deal if you bring them ammo.
If you are bringing Black Cloud accross the border it is much more valuable than Steel. The Canaidian Government wants their piece of the pie.
As far as bringing 10 cases of extra ammo in. You better know what the value is. Even though they were free to you. They still have a shelf value. 
My uncle worked for Federal for years and I would buy cases of ammo pretty cheap. When I would tell the border gaurd that a case of steel shot only cost $40.00 I got some pretty weird looks.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Phone Guy said:


> As far as bringing 10 cases of extra ammo in. You better know what the value is. Even though they were free to you. They still have a shelf value.
> .


Not too worried about it.. These dont have a shelf value yet as they wont be available until next years Conservation Order season......

$40 sounds good to me..... :lol:


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

ej4prmc said:


> bigblackfoot said:
> 
> 
> > How do you assess duty on the shells if they're free?? Were testing ammo for Federal this trip and bringing 10 cases extra....
> ...


So then your telling me that the Avery,Foiles,Hustad, etc. anyone who does it for a living has to have a work permit?


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

I know Foiles does because one of my buddies is good friends with him. I mentioned the work permit to him and apparently he has one. Have no clue about the other guys.


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

bigblackfoot said:


> So then your telling me that the Avery,Foiles,Hustad, etc. anyone who does it for a living has to have a work permit?


From my understanding if you make a video in Canada to sell for profit in the states you need to purchase a work permit.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

We have a good field lined up for this morning. Last nite we went out to shoot the rust out of the barrels. 3 man limit of mallards in 2 hrs. Lots of combines going all nite here now. Let the fun begin. :beer:


----------



## Toonhunter (Apr 12, 2009)

Headshot i was in central Sask area opening day. Saw 15 snows, extremely weird for this early. Lot's of Mallards and small pockets of Canada's. It's gonna be a good year


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## lordfrosty (Oct 31, 2004)

Just an update for you boys to the South. I live just south of Edmonton, Alberta and have seen the geese starting to gather. Water levels are down and many of the sloughs are dried up. A lot of the grain fields are going to be harvested late this year due to the dry summer. The Canadas seem to be collecting a bit earlier this year. I haven't seen very much duck activity but time will tell. I haven't been out yet due to work but plan to hit the fields hard starting the 23rd of this month. We shoot mainly big Canadas around here. If you travel east about an hour or two you get into the snows and specs and cacklers. Hope this info helps.


----------

